
Microsoft appoints Scott Guthrie new Cloud and Enterprise chief - Flemlord
http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-appoints-scott-guthrie-new-cloud-and-enterprise-chief-7000025973/
======
the_unknown
This is likely the first of many personnel moves at Microsoft. ScottGu is
favourably looked upon by the dev community so this move is likely to be well
liked by the .NET, Azure, ASP.NET, and Windows Phone coders out there.

Congrats and hope this means even greater things to look forward to with the
changes happening at Microsoft.

